# Coyote contest survey.... Please take



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to have a little forum contest for coyote control in our state but I would like everyone to take this survey to see if its worth having. If so ill set up the rules and get things organized, thanks everyone. I realize the prizes aren't huge but it's just a little something to try and get us motivated to kill the yotes.

Here's the link to the survey:

www.surveymonkey.com/s/6WV68Y5


----------

